# Dennerle Scapers LED, 24W / 6500K



## parotet (10 Feb 2015)

Hi all

did you know this one? Any positive feedback?
http://www.garnelenhaus.de/Technik-aller-Art/Beleuchtung/Dennerle-Scapers-LED-24W-6500K::1971.html

Good price, slim and dimmeable (not sure if an extra device is needed). Lux and lumens readings suggest that it cannot be compared to AquaSky 601 in terms of light output but it looks close. I include the specs translated using the Google translator:

The Dennerle Scapers LED, 24W / 6500K is an energy-saving lighting for your aquarium; ideal for planted aquariums.

• High quality Long Life Power LEDs
• Slimline design
• With glitter line effect; o)
• Optimum growing light for aquarium plants (6500 Kelvin)
• Promotes the photosynthesis (2000 lumens)
• 30,000 burning hours
• Very good color rendering
• Easy to install
• With dimming function
• Horizontal and vertical adjustment

Technical Specifications
Power: 24 W
Light color: 6500 Kelvin
Light output (brightness): 2000 lumens
LED module dimensions: 48.0 x 7.9 x 2.2 cm
Beam angle: 10 °
Mains voltage: 110-240 V / 50-60 Hz
Cable length Ballast: 150 cm
Cable length power cord: 40 cm

Illuminance in lux measured in the following depths
10 cm: 15,000
20 cm: 7,500
30 cm: 4,000
40 cm: 3,000

Suitable for aquariums from 45-70 cm with 45-60 liters.
Suitable for a aquarium glass thickness of 5-14 mm.


----------



## GHNelson (10 Feb 2015)

What price is it?


----------



## pepedopolous (10 Feb 2015)

http://ukaps.org/forum/threads/dennerle-scapers-led-problem.35762/

Someone here bought one for a low tech tank but it turns out that the dimming can only be done manually e.g. it doesn't remember the setting when you/your timer turn the light off. Other than that I think it looks nice.

P


----------

